# 500                                                      Turnips at 500 (Closed)



## Emmsey

My first large spike since game release! The boys are buying turnips at 500 this afternoon. Unfortunately my island is under heavy terraforming and construction at the moment so you will need a ladder to access the shop - if you don’t have one you’ll have to go a very long way! LOL! As such I will need to escort each person to the shops. It will be slow going so please state in advance if you need more than one trip.

Let me know if you’re interested I’ll open the  gate for you. Will be open intermittently through the after so please don’t be offended if my reply is delayed!


----------



## WalceDony

Heya! Could I grab a dodo please?


----------



## Alphapack

I would like to come sell Turnips


----------



## lexy_

can I come to sell my turnip please ? thanks
I need 2 trip please


----------



## Emmsey

First dodo is out - thanks for waiting.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

2nd dodo is out.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



lexy_ said:


> can I come to sell my turnip please ? thanks
> I need 2 trip please



If I'm not about when you arrive I will be there shortly. There is someone else also doing 2 visits atm.


----------



## lexy_

ok thank you I will wait

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020

did you send the dodo code please ?


----------



## FleuraBelle

may i come join?  !


----------



## Emmsey

lexy_ said:


> ok thank you I will wait
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> did you send the dodo code please ?



You should see it automatically at the top of the thread can you see it?


----------



## lexy_

Emmsey said:


> You should see it automatically at the top of the thread can you see it?


I am so sorry I did not see it, it is my first time in this forum for turnip
thank you I am coming


----------



## FleuraBelle

thank u so much im on my way ^-^


----------



## Rwodage

May I please have access?


----------



## itsmxuse

Hey may I come by and sell some turnips


----------



## Emmsey

itsmxuse said:


> Hey may I come by and sell some turnips


Just have a couple of people finishing up then I can get you a dodo before I break.

Will be taking a quick break to make some work calls after this - people are more than welcome to ask to come but it won't reopen until later in the afternoon. I'll let you know!


----------



## itsmxuse

Emmsey said:


> Just have a couple of people finishing up then I can get you a dodo before I break.
> 
> Will be taking a quick break to make some work calls after this - people are more than welcome to ask to come but it won't reopen until later in the afternoon. I'll let you know!


Not a problem! I don’t mind waiting


----------



## lexy_

thank you so much for your help, have a nice day


----------



## Emmsey

No worries! You're welcome! 

@itsmxuse Dodo is available!


----------



## Pendragon1980

May I stop by please?


----------



## Equity

Hello! If still available, may I also drop by?


----------



## weavile

Can I sell when you're back?


----------



## Straitnine19

Hey! 

Is it ok if i come to sell turnips at your island?


----------



## Emmsey

Opening for another brief spell between calls. I will like your post when the dodo has been made available to you.

Everyone who has asked should now see a dodo. If i'm not there please wait at the entrance for me!


----------



## Muddy

I’d like to come please. I need a few trips.
Kitty from Kittybeach


----------



## weavile

ty! just left feedback


----------



## Emmsey

Muddy said:


> I’d like to come please. I need a few trips.
> Kitty from Kittybeach


 My battery is getting low and not running from the mains at the mo - welcome to pop over for one now and will open again later if that works.


----------



## Straitnine19

I forgot to check messages! Should i come later?


----------



## Emmsey

Straitnine19 said:


> I forgot to check messages! Should i come later?



If you don't mind - i'll send you a PM when I reopen its likely to be in about an hours time.


----------



## Straitnine19

Thats ok! Thank you


----------



## neebert

Hello would also love to visit when you open again. thanks


----------



## Bubby1314

I would love and sell my turnips when you open up again. I have more than one trip.


----------



## neebert

Thank you so much!


----------



## Masenkochick

I'm interested if you're still open!


----------



## Emmsey

Still open- dodo is available to all who requested.


----------



## Katzenjammer

Hello! If you're still doing this I would love to make a couple of trips, and if not, no worries, ty for the offer! <3


----------



## mattu

Hi, if you are still open and free would love to swing by and sell turnips


----------



## Taryn945

Hi will you open up again today or are you done?


----------



## Emmsey

Sorry, am closed now for the day.


----------

